# Clearseal Basic Tank wanted Bristol



## amy104 (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get one?

Ideally 30 x 15 x 12 or 36 x 15 x 12


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Pet shops should be able to order them in for you if their wholesalers stock them.
Or check out eBay/gumtree/preloved etc


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sure if you contact Clear-Seal, they'll be able to locate a local supplier

Welcome to Clear-Seal Aquariums

I originally ordered one, on line. It arrived in many pieces  Won't try that again


----------

